# Fin-nippers...



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

After a year with those tiger barbs, I just can't figure out their evil fin-nippin habbit! I now have a school of 12 tiger barbs; today I release some guppies to my aquarium (i have many in my pond) and ouch this afternoon many of the guppies' fins have been nipped! Any clue? I understand that guppies' tails are attractive and they sometimes are NOT good community fish. But...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Tiger barbs are known as fin nippers. The fact that male guppies have large tails keeps them moving slower in water than those with smaller tails. The result by mixing these two will be what you see. If you look close it is probably more the male than female guppies that have the torn fins.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, but the tigers are schooling! It sounds like an untreatable habbit...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The only solution is let them school in a very large tank. The space will distract them from picking on others.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok Thanks Dave  they're better today. The guppies are not being disturbed any more... Maybe the young Tigers don't have any interest in...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It could have been a territorial thing. New fish fighting for a order of authority in the tank. In the future if you want to move more fish in you can try moving the plants and decorations around and that will create all new areas for all fish. There will be no protecting of old territories.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks. Like, changing some positions of the rocks and plants can help also, right?


----------

